

The biggest iPhone security risk could be connecting one to a computer - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/security/431575/biggest-iphone-security-risk-could-be-connecting-one-computer

======
nailer
A USB condom [1] would prevent this attack. Another fix would be requiring the
device to be unlocked before doing anything involving the data pins.

[1] [http://int3.cc/products/usbcondoms](http://int3.cc/products/usbcondoms)

~~~
sosuke
[https://lockedusb.com](https://lockedusb.com) another product along those
lines

------
tedunangst
Locked or unlocked? It's not really clear, but reading between the lines it
sounds like this only works with an unlocked phone that trusts the computer.
Like they built a version of naughty iTunes that does bad things when you sync
with it.

------
Sephiroth87
If your computer is infected by malware, at that point they could just get
cookies and stuff from the computer itself...

~~~
dublinben
Mobile devices have much more interesting data these days. I doubt your
computer has a detailed log of your location, your entire contact book, and
unprotected tokens for services.

